
Distru supply chain software for the cannabis industry raises $3M - craigkerstiens
https://techcrunch.com/2019/06/03/distru-a-maker-of-supply-chain-software-for-the-cannabis-industry-has-raised-3-million-led-by-felicis/
======
narak
Slightly off-topic: how do American startups in the cannabis space, even in
States where it's legal, not violate federal laws? Would software specifically
designed to distribute cannabis be seen in the the same way as software
designed specifically for encrypting cartel communication[1]?

[1] [https://www.vice.com/en_ca/article/xwn4vw/canadian-ceo-
vince...](https://www.vice.com/en_ca/article/xwn4vw/canadian-ceo-vincent-
ramos-who-sold-encrypted-phones-to-the-sinaloa-cartel-sentenced-to-nine-years)

